# Need help identifying vintage bikes



## mattinad (Sep 17, 2011)

I came into some old bikes that I have no idea of the make, model or how to date them.  They are in rough shape having sat in a garage for many years.

Here are the pics:;;

http://www.mattinafamily.com/assets/images/autogen/a_DSC03029.jpg
http://www.mattinafamily.com/assets/images/autogen/a_DSC03035.jpg
http://www.mattinafamily.com/assets/images/DSC03049.JPG
http://www.mattinafamily.com/assets/images/autogen/a_DSC03065.gif

I appreciate any assistance in identifying them.  I have more pics if needed.  All 4 can bee seen at:
http://www.mattinafamily.com/html/photos.html

Thank You!!!

-Dylan


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 18, 2011)

*bikes*

It looks like the first one is a boy's 60's Western Flyer, the second is a 50's JC Higgins with skirt guards, the third looks like a 60's Huffy Galaxy, the last one is a late 60's early 70's Schwinn middle weight maybe a Typhoon. The higgins is the best one of the bunch.


----------



## mattinad (Sep 18, 2011)

*Higgins*

I've never heard of a "Higgins" Bicycle.  Are they rare?  Are any of these bikes valuable as they are or would they need to be restored?

Thank You!

-Dylan


----------



## mattinad (Sep 18, 2011)

*How do I find serial numbers to put dates on them?*

Where would the respective serial numbers be located on these bikes so that I can date them?

Thank You.


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2011)

For serial numbers, try looking underneath bike where the pedal holders (crank arms) go into the big hole in the frame (bottom bracket) or behind the nuts where the rear wheel fits into the slots (dropouts). JC Higgins isn't particularly rare. If they were my bikes, I wouldn't waste too much time cleaning them and in this condition, I would put them on Craigslist and ask $150 for the JC Higgins and be happy if I got $125. Someone will probably be buying this bike just for parts. I might ask $125. each for the two Schwinns and be happy if I got $100. each. The other one I'd ask $100. and be happy with $60.-$75. This is just my opinion.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 18, 2011)

If you were looking to sell these bikes or part them out, let me know, I might be interested in the tank on the third bike if I can get some better pics of it.

The Western Flyer is Huffy built, post 1971 as I can see a "BMA/6" sticker. The third bike is also a Huffy and is from the mid-late 60s.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 18, 2011)

1ST. Mystery to me
2ND. Jc Higgins
3RD.Mystery to me
4TH. Schwinn

Higgins was a nice find grats.

Nick.


----------



## mattinad (Sep 18, 2011)

*The Huffy*

The Huffy has some wires that may indicate that it at one time had a headlight.  Would that have been a factory option or did someone rig it that way?

-Dylan


----------



## squeedals (Sep 19, 2011)

mattinad said:


> I've never heard of a "Higgins" Bicycle.  Are they rare?  Are any of these bikes valuable as they are or would they need to be restored?
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> -Dylan




Higgins are great bikes........lot's of them around.From 1908 until 1961, Sears, Roebuck & Company sold a wide variety of sporting goods and recreational equipment, including bicycles, golf clubs, rifles, shotguns, and revolvers under the brand name "J. C. Higgins." These products were well made and were popular with the company's historical core of rural and working-class consumers.

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 19, 2011)

*White Schwinn Boys*

That bike is early 60's,check the s/n just above the rear axle on the left side of the bike.That frame is probably worth more than the other bikes together.

Pat


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 20, 2011)

Actually, Sears only used the JC Higgins name on bikes from 1947-1963.


----------

